# New 135 gall Tank!



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Front view









Side view with new rena xp3 and giant pleco









Giant Pleco (came with tank)









What am I gonna do with this thing!?!? damn hes big!

There is 4 x RBP
3 x Caribe
1 x Tern
1 x Piraya
8 Giant Danios


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

damn u are makin that look pimp man, ill put pics of my new tank up in a bit, but damn,,

wut a jaw droper,

good work


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT looking tank and setup!!


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I gotta get a better background (its temporary), and more plants are planned...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!
Glad to see someone with a complete mixed shoal!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

picture time for me, now, we traded whole setups except for me, minus stand whici i bought later the day we did the trade, so here it goes, notice how the 10 gal and the 75 gal completly match, identical stands, and both are hagen tanks, i dunno, i thought this was cool,


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

notice how cloudy tank is from flourite plant susbtrate/fertilizer,

cant barely wait to plant this baby up, soo excited,


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

great tank guys









p-power that's one big pleco, its almost as big as that ac802 with quickfilter attachment.

ya Micus i was wondering why your tank was so cloudy I didnt notice till i read down more that you have flourite substrate on. btw have you got the spilo you bought from indecisive?

any 604 group buy again in the near future?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice set-ups you guys got going there.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Micus, does that door open onto your tank, looks close ! If it does maybe put a door stop there. You don't some idiot smashing your tank !


----------



## saran (Jun 1, 2004)

nice tanks.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

That first tank looks ACE!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice tanks setups there guys!

micus, I like what you did w/ the substrate!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

fat tanks n1 lads


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice tanks, P-power







your tank setup


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

VEry Nice Guys..









P-Power did you have the outer pice of wood on your stand cut like that ?
I think it looks cool and gave me an idea


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> VEry Nice Guys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In the UK you can buy wooden trim shaped like that, so wouldnt mind betting you could find it somewhere. But it would be easy enough to do yourself with a jigsaw!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > VEry Nice Guys..
> ...


 For Sure


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> VEry Nice Guys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmm the tank top and stand came like that...
Micus personally built it.. (but its not finished - it needs the bottom panel to cut and screwed in as a flap door)

I rather like it!

Thanks for all the great comments!

I will post more when I update the floura and the background (and clean up my basement!)


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

P-Power said:


> I will post more when I update the floura and the background (and clean up my basement!)


 is that tank in your basement








deserves to be in the living room


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

p-rex,, i have no idea bout the group order but thanks,

traumatic - thanks dude, me too,

jackburton- much apreciated,

mr.harley - i will have to take credit for that one,

thanks for all the comliments guys, i will also update this thread when i get some new plants and things, also when the water clears out totally,


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

LOON said:


> Micus, does that door open onto your tank, looks close ! If it does maybe put a door stop there. You don't some idiot smashing your tank !


 yeah man, now that i look at it, it does, its not a very well used door, (closet under stairs) so i think ill be ok, but yeah, it would suck to get a door nob through the front of my tank,


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice tanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking tanks peeps


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fudge 
sorry comp lagged and triple posted


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

_______________________________________________


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

P-Rex said:


> great tank guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 actually I bought the spilo from indecisive :nod:, I went with micus and picked him up/helped with the swap of there tanks, i still dont know how you guys managed to get that tank down there lol


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

here are some pics of the spilo


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

this is his current home, i will be planting it soon :nod:


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

oh ya, its a 55 gallon


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking great!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

that flourite stuff looks kinda scary.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice, but that spilo isnt a spilo, its a mac...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

spilo/mac actually :nod:


----------

